

Who hacked the JS animated tooltips at Amazon? - watson
http://calculator.s3.amazonaws.com/calc5.html

======
watson
I did a video of it in case they fixed it before I posted this, but now it
seems that they did. Anyway, here it is: <http://screencast.com/t/bxMgXQ3mI>

